# Qualitativ hochwertigster Notebook-Hersteller ?



## Apocalypse_Now (29. März 2015)

Guten Tag !

Wenn ich mir noch die alten Notebooks mit 4:3 Display ansehe sehe ich wirklich Welten von der Verarbeitung her im Vergleich zu den meisten heutigen Modellen.
Bei welchen Herstellern kann ich auch heute noch Geräte mit vergleichbarer Qualität kaufen? Meist sind es ja dann Business-Laptops speziell für Unternehmen, die jedoch für Multimedia nur begrenzt geeignet sind.


----------



## DP455 (29. März 2015)

Ein NB-Hersteller, der nicht alle Preissegmente abdeckt, gibt's den überhaupt (noch)? Mir fällt da spontan keiner ein. Und wenn es einen gibt, dann kann es keiner der großen sein. Was die Business-Modelle, also zum Beispiel Thinkpad T-, X- oder W-Serie von Lenovo angeht, da hindert einen ja auch keiner daran, ein Gebrauchtmodell zu einem Bruchteil des Neupreises zu kaufen, was dann von der Verarbeitung / Belastbarkeit/Erweiterbarkeit/Wartbarkeit und nicht selten auch von der Rechenleistung immer noch Welten über dem liegt, was man bei den meisten neuen Modellen im unteren- und mittleren Preissegment geboten bekommt...

"Meist sind es ja dann Business-Laptops speziell für Unternehmen, die jedoch für Multimedia nur begrenzt geeignet sind."

Optimus-Lösungen beispielsweise findest du auch im Business-Bereich...


----------



## LCoubert (29. März 2015)

In Sachen Qualität würde ich auch ganz klar zur Thinkpad (T,X,W) Serie von Lenovo greifen. Je nach Ausstattung und deinen Anforderungen sollten diese Geräte auch "fürMultimedia" geeignet sein.


----------



## keinnick (29. März 2015)

Den Hersteller gibt es eigentlich nicht. So gut wie alle Hersteller haben von "billig" bis "hochwertig verarbeitet" entsprechende Serien im Programm. Da ist es egal ob man bei DELL, Lenovo, Sony oder HP schaut.


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2015)

Apple hat eigentlich nur hochwertig verarbeitete Systeme im Programm. Lenovo wie vor gesagt X,W,T. Allerdings haben die schon lange nicht mehr soviel Blech drin wie früher. Ich bin mit meinem W500 immer noch sehr zufrieden. Gibt es gebraucht vom Händler ab 400 Euro inkl. 1 Jahr Gewährleistung, z.B. lapstore und luxnote. 

Schenker macht auch einen guten Eindruck. Wie so oft: Du kriegst, was du bezahlst.


----------



## norse (29. März 2015)

keinnick schrieb:


> Den Hersteller gibt es eigentlich nicht. So gut wie alle Hersteller haben von "billig" bis "hochwertig verarbeitet" entsprechende Serien im Programm. Da ist es egal ob man bei DELL, Lenovo, Sony oder HP schaut.



Möchte ich genau so Bestätigen, abgesehen von Sony ... die hatten noch nie wirklich gute Qualität und gibts halt auch nimmer


----------



## skyscraper (29. März 2015)

Bei den passenden Modellen würde ich Apple (eigtl. alles), Lenovo (genannte Thinkpads) oder Dell (keine Ahnung ) nehmen.


----------



## Abductee (29. März 2015)

Grob gesagt, fast jedes Business-Notebook.
Lenovo Thinkpad T, X, W
HP Pro und Elitebook
Dell Latitude 6er
Apple MacBook Pro

Wobei man bei jedem Modell explizit nochmal nach Testberichten ausschau halten sollte, blind würd ich nichts kaufen.
Schwarze Schafe gibts immer.


----------



## rabe08 (29. März 2015)

Stimmt, die Dell "E" 6xxx sind auch alle gut. War ein großer und richtiger Schritt gegenüber der "D"-Serie. Grundsolide.


----------



## highspeedpingu (29. März 2015)

TERRA  (Wortmann AG)


----------



## chischko (29. März 2015)

In Sachen Gesamtqualität ist Apple immer noch ungeschlagen, leider auch in Sachen Preispolitik und Arroganz! Aber was besser verarbeitetes wirst du nicht finden, zumindest nicht das mir was bekannt wäre. 
Ansonsten ist DELL mit dem XPS 13" nun nen ganzes Stück voran gekommen und bietet mMn das beste Gesamtpaket aus Qualität, Service und Preis. Die Lenovo sind in den oberen Reihen absolute Spitze nur der Service der geboten wird ist eben nicht mit Dell vergleichbar (für mich macht Service v.A: vor-Ort Sevice einen großen Teil vom Schlagwort "Qualität" aus, da ich mit meinem Laptop mein Geld verdiene!). 
@Community: Bitte korrigiert mich, wenn ich falsch liegen sollte, das sind nur Erfahrungswerte meinerseits!


----------



## dan954 (29. März 2015)

Du hast doch bei Lenovo auch vor Ort Service. Werde mir ein T450s holen und da habe ich dann direkt 3 Jahre vor Ort dabei.
Nicht nur die Dell 6000er sind gut sondern auch die 5000er und 7000er. HP hört man oft, dass der Service nicht so toll sein aber ob das wirklich stimmt


----------



## DP455 (29. März 2015)

Die beste Garantie ist die, die man gar nicht erst in Anspruch nehmen muss. Das spricht dann nämlich entweder für die Qualität des erworbenen Produkts oder ist einfach nur Glück, oder beides . Wenn ein Hersteller ein teures Produkt nur mit einer kurzen Garantie, also unterhalb der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung des Händlers (wie es leider zunehmend der Fall ist), in Umlauf bringt und bei der Garantieerweiterung dann Kasse machen will, dann legt das meiner Meinung nach arge Zweifel an der Halt- bzw. Belastbarkeit des Produkts nahe, oder anders ausgedrückt, der Hersteller selbst ist nicht vollends von seinem eigenen Produkt überzeugt. Um solche Produkte, ohne sie beim Namen zu nennen, würde ich einen großen Bogen machen...


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (30. März 2015)

Danke für die zahlreichen Antworten. Das Lenovo sehr gut ist verstehe ich sofort, hatte selber schon einen dieser Marke, auch wenn es nur ein gewöhnliches Netbook war.
Wie stark würde sich ein Mac Book Air lohnen  ? Ich will natürlich nicht das 2015er, ist mir viel zu teuer. Ein älteres, generalüberholtes würde komplett reichen für Internet +Office und vll etwas Red Orchestra Ostfront.


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2015)

Warum ausgerechnet ein Air?
Du bezahlst das dünne Gehäuse mit reduzierter Rechenleistung und es kostet trotzdem eine menge Holz.
Diese ultramobilen CPU`s werden durch die kleine TDP extrem kastriert.


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (30. März 2015)

Weil ich seit Jahren Windows bzw. Linux hatte und auch mal Mac Os haben will


----------



## Abductee (30. März 2015)

Ich meinte eher warum ein überteuertes Air und nicht ein Macbook Pro?


----------



## crys_ (30. März 2015)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> TERRA  (Wortmann AG)


Die verbauen die gleichen Barebones wie MSI, Medion, Asus, Schenker etc., geben sich aber alle Mühe schelchte, überteuerte Angebote zu machen. Warum soll das qualitativ besser sein als die oben genannten?
Von der Bauqualität ist Lenovo noch super, aber die Tastaturen kommen aus der Hölle...



Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Weil ich seit Jahren Windows bzw. Linux hatte und auch mal Mac Os haben will


Geile Aussage!  Die meisten lehnen es kategorisch ab weil sie es nicht kennen. Zum Arbeiten ist OS X ne feine Sache 

Rein qualitativ von der Verarbeitung ist Apple auch der beste Hersteller, auf das Niveau kommt vielleicht noch ist Dell mit der XPS Reihe. Technisch haben sie aber auch immer wieder Peinlichkeiten und das Bendgate ist dabei noch eines der kleineren Probleme, beim Mac schreit aber keiner so laut weil es kein Überhyptes Modeding ist. Spontan fällt mir da die Ghostingproblematik des 2012 15" MacBook Pro Retina ein (das Problem gibt es laut Apple nicht - das Display meines Kollegen funktioniert demnach perfekt *hust*). Das ist natürlich umso ärgerlicher wenn man 2000€ oder mehr für so ein Gerät gezahlt hat. Des weiteren gibt es mit OS X 10.10 massiv Probleme mit dem WiFi beim MacBook Air was sie ignorieren oder zu blöd sind in den Griff zu bekommen, ich bin davon auch betroffen. Nach einem Neustart geht es zwar wieder aber es ist nervig. OS X 10.10 ist übrigens eh das Windows Vista Apple's - hatte noch nie ein so verbuggtes OS X...mit Apple's alten Werten gehts wohl doch langsam Berg ab 

Wenn du nichts desto trotz ein MacBook anschaffen willst geh am besten auf das 2012er MacBook Pro mit Retina Display 13". Der i5 hat immer noch gut Leistung und ist teilweise *schneller als das aktuelle i5 Modell* da hier kein U Prozessor verbaut ist sondern ein 45W TDP Prozessor. Apple ist übrigens die einzige Firma die ein solchen Prozessor in ein Ultrabook bekommen hat  Nachteil ist die relativ schwache HD4000 die mit der QHD Auflösung manchmal etwas kämpft und der Akku hält nur 5-6h. Das Display ist übrigens überragend und sucht seines gleichen. Ich bereue es manchmal meins verkauft zu haben...
Du bekommst diese Generation um 900€ auf eBay.

MacBook Air lohnt sich nur das 11", da das 13" fast so teuer ist wie das MBP. Komm ja nicht auf die Idee das 2015er 12" MacBook zu kaufen


----------



## dan954 (30. März 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Von der Bauqualität ist Lenovo noch super, aber die Tastaturen kommen aus der Hölle...


Das sind imho mit Abstand die besten die es gibt zumindest bei den Thinkpads, ist ja schon fast Ketzerei sowas zu sagen.


----------



## DP455 (30. März 2015)

Für ein 3 Jahre altes Gebrauchtmodell, vollkommen unabhängig davon ob es ein Apple ist (oder nicht), noch 900€ hinzublättern, dann vermutlich auch ohne jegliche Garantieansprüche gegenüber dem Hersteller, darauf muss man auch erstmal kommen...


----------



## Apocalypse_Now (30. März 2015)

Ein Macbook Pro wäre schon ne feine Sache, vielleicht bekommt man demnächst auch das 2014er schon billiger.


----------



## Gloeckner0815 (30. März 2015)

Was willst du mit dem Notebook machen?

Ich empfehle ganz klar Thinkpads.

Nutze selber seit Ewigkeiten ein T400 im Outdoor Einsatz sowie ein T530 für Multimedia und Co.
Habe beide Geräte runderneuert gekauft, das T400 für 180,.- euro und das T530 in großer Ausbaustufe ( i-7, 8GB Ram, Optimus NVS 5400, 256GB SSD  für knapp 800,- 

Das T530 ist sehr leise, hat ausreichend Bums für ne Runde CS:Go nebenbei und ist von der Verarbeitung ein Traum, und das für kleines Geld.


----------



## crys_ (31. März 2015)

DP455 schrieb:


> Für ein 3 Jahre altes Gebrauchtmodell, vollkommen unabhängig davon ob es ein Apple ist (oder nicht), noch 900€ hinzublättern, dann vermutlich auch ohne jegliche Garantieansprüche gegenüber dem Hersteller, darauf muss man auch erstmal kommen...


Machen viele, man glaub es kaum  Außerdem wurden die Teilweise bis Anfang 2014 verkauft, meins war von Dez. 13.  Abgesehen davon gibt es auch sehr viele mit den Apple Protection Plans und haben teilweise bis 2017 Garantie



dan954 schrieb:


> Das sind imho mit Abstand die besten die es gibt zumindest bei den Thinkpads, ist ja schon fast Ketzerei sowas zu sagen.



Vielleicht hatten wir verschiedene Lenovos in der Hand, aber allein da Layout ist ne Katastrophe


----------



## dan954 (31. März 2015)

crys_ schrieb:


> Vielleicht hatten wir verschiedene Lenovos in der Hand, aber allein da Layout ist ne Katastrophe


Mal aus Interesse, was hast du denn für eins benutzt? Habe nämlich echt noch nie jemand sagen hören, dass die Tastaturen schlecht sind.


----------



## crys_ (31. März 2015)

Ich hab dir leider keine Modellbezeichnungen da ich die nur von Kollegen hatte zum kurz was tippen o.ä. 

Das ANSI Layout is schon grausam, aber die Anordnung der Pfeiltasten mit Bild auf/ab ist glaub extra so gemacht das du da immer drauf drücktst wenn du auf eine Pfeiltaste drücken willst. Außerdem mag ich die Form der Tasten nicht, die sind so leicht konkav. Und bei den Modellen die ich schon benutzen durfte waren die Tasten schwammig und liessen sich leicht nach links/rechts bewegen.

Ich hab morgen abend nochmal eins griffbereit, ich guck mir die Tastatur nochmals an und schreib die Modellnummer auf


----------



## Icedaft (31. März 2015)

Das war gewiß kein T-Model....


----------



## DP455 (31. März 2015)

Modell ist insofern egal, als dass wenn die Tastatur abgegriffen ist, sie selbstverständlich auch ersetzt werden sollte. Dann wird's nämlich wirklich schwammig, wenn die Tasten anfangen zu glänzen. 'Habe ich neulich erst wieder gemerkt, als ich ein T420 unter anderem deshalb in der Mache hatte. Aber auf so 'ne neue T420 (T520, T410, T510, X210, X220 etc,)-Tastatur lasse ich nichts kommen. Bei den Chiclet-Tastaturen, die mit der 3.Generation / Ivys / ##30(s) eingeführt wurden, scheiden sich die Geister. 'Ist aber eher 'ne Umgewöhnungssache / ein anderes, ungewohntes Tippgefühl, über das da diskutiert / gestritten wird. Für mich wäre das (derzeit) nichts. Qualitative Abstriche, die man machen müsste, sind mir nicht bekannt...


----------



## dan954 (31. März 2015)

Ich verstehe nicht was manche an den Chiclets so schlimm finden, ich persönlich mag die sogar noch ein wenig mehr als die alten.


----------



## Abductee (31. März 2015)

Ein großer Pluspunkt bei den Thinkpads ist auch die Ersatzteilversorgung und der Modulschacht wo auch noch neben dem möglichen Unterschnallakku ein dritter Akku Platz hat.
Oder die Dockingstations sind bei Lenovo auch super klasse.


----------



## crys_ (3. April 2015)

So  Habe mal ausführlich SQL auf einem Thinkpad geübt (Modellbezeichnung hab ich natürlich vergessen, war aber was modernes Ultrabookmäßiges mit ordentlich Leistung) und die Tastatur ist echt nicht schlecht. Hatte anscheinend bis jetzt immer nur Nieten in der Hand. Das Layout ist zwar immer noch grottig, aber daran kann man sich evtl. mit viel Zeit gewöhnen  

Aussage zurückgenommen


----------



## informatrixx (3. April 2015)

Apocalypse_Now schrieb:


> Guten Tag !
> 
> Wenn ich mir noch die alten Notebooks mit 4:3 Display ansehe sehe ich wirklich Welten von der Verarbeitung her im Vergleich zu den meisten heutigen Modellen.



Oh ja, das sagst du was 
Ich hab ein HP 6910p Compaq (1280x600, 16:9).


Ein richtig robustes Teil


----------



## Olstyle (3. April 2015)

Abductee schrieb:


> Ein großer Pluspunkt bei den Thinkpads ist auch die Ersatzteilversorgung und der Modulschacht wo auch noch neben dem möglichen Unterschnallakku ein dritter Akku Platz hat.


Gibt es den bei den aktuellen Modellen überhaupt noch?


----------



## OutOfMemory (3. April 2015)

Mein aktuelles Notebook ist ein Dell Latitude, bin ehrlich gesagt, nicht wirklich begeistert davon. Thinkpads von Lenovo würde ich mir wohl eher holen. IMHO bessere Qualität.


----------



## DP455 (3. April 2015)

informatrixx schrieb:


> Ich hab ein HP 6910p Compaq (1280x600, 16:9).



1280x800, 16:10...


----------



## Abductee (3. April 2015)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Gibt es den bei den aktuellen Modellen überhaupt noch?



Gute Frage.

Den Ultrabay-Akku gabs bei:
A20, A21, A22, T20, T21, T22, T23, A30[SUP]1)[/SUP], A31[SUP]1)[/SUP], Dock 2631,Dock II, UltraBase X2, Portable Drive Bay 200
A30, A31, R30, R31, R32, R40, T23, T30, Ultrabase X3
T40, T41, T42, T43, T60, T61, Z60t, Z61t, UltraBase X4,ThinkPad X4 Dock, UltraBase X6, UltraBase X6 Tablet
R50, R51, R52, R60, R61, Z60m, Z61m, Z60p, Z61p, ThinkPad Advanced Dock
T500, W500, X200 UltraBase, T400, T400s, T410, T410s,T420s, T430s, X220 Ultrabase
R400, R500, T510, W700, T510i, T520, W510, W520, T420,W530, T530, T430

Unterschnallakku:
T410/T410i, T420/T420i, T430/T430i, T510/T510i, T520/T520i, T530/T530i, W510/520/530, X220/X230, X220T/X230T

Ich glaub die zusätzlichen Akku`s sind mit den immer sparsamer gewordenen Komponenten langsam wegestorben.


----------



## MrWan (7. April 2015)

OutOfMemory schrieb:


> Thinkpads von Lenovo würde ich mir wohl eher holen. IMHO bessere Qualität.


Lenovo lebt noch viel von dem guten Ruf, den IBM aufgebaut hatte.
Spätestens seit Modellen der Tx40x, Tx50x oder auch W550s-Reihe würde ich das jedoch heutzutage nicht mehr bedingungslos unterschreiben.
Wenn man ein fehlerfreies Exemplar erwischt, sind es aber immer noch gute Arbeitsgeräte, vor allem die Tastaturen gehören für mich (auch im Chiclet-Style) zu den besten am Markt.
Das setzt aber mMn wieder vorraus, dass man ein Exemplar mit einer Lite-On Tastatur erhält.


----------

